# instrument cluster removal mk4 gti



## vwdubs27 (Jun 18, 2008)

the new site im still tryin to get used to ! does anyone know of a thread about removing the instrument cluster ? j/w if theres anyhidden screws i sould be aware of


----------



## djc4 (Apr 6, 2009)

was looking for same thread too...found this

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1921113


----------



## vwdubs27 (Jun 18, 2008)

thats perfect thanks


----------

